# streamers under a float?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to Canada in a week. I would like some advice on an alternative to top water. Should I rig up a rod with sinking line or just pick up my spin casting stuff? Whats your favorite underwater presentation with a fly rod? Can one jig a streamer with a fly rod?


----------



## Mr X (Oct 17, 2007)

what will you be fishing for?


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr X said:


> what will you be fishing for?



That was my first question too. 
My second question is what type of water are you fishing? (small streams, big rivers, still water)
Even with those questions up in the air, I would say that if you're fishing streamers or virtually anything subsurface you do not need a float/bobber/strike indicator. You will have a tight line so it would be just like fishing with a spinner on a regular fishing set up. You can feel the fish hit your fly.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A good minnow imitation pattern like EP flies work really well for anything that swims.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

A clearwater lake, bass and walleye. Do I use sinking line for streamers and jigs?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

It's a question of depth. If you want to get deeper than a 9' leader, then try a sinking line, or sink tips. I'm not sure about "jigging" with a fly rod, but you can throw streamers and fish them like you would a sluggo. Pugliosi has a great conehead minnow that should take smallies, and I'd take some Gummy Minnows and black leech imitations. If you have an 8wt, or bigger, get some metal leaders and some Dahlberg Divers and try for Pike. Enjoy!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Sinking line for sure, streamer under a float with not present properly. Fish short leaders 3-5ft and keep direct contact with your fly, 30ft is about max depth for flyfishing. Use some sort of braid. power pro, fireline etc in 30lb for a bite tippet pike walley or muskie will be hard pressed to cut this. Florocarbon is another option under very clear condition for a bite tippet but may be cut so go heavy. Have your floating line for poppers etc. Ather technique for suspended fish is a floating fly on the sink tip the flies suspend over the sinking line and this can be deadly. Perch colors and rock bass colored streamers are your best bet along with bright colors for streamers. clousers, stay hungries etc. walleye can be taken in very shallow water under the right conditions and at night so don't rule out 3ft of water on dark days or nights. Weed flats with sandy bottems are a good bet. I would fish the sinking lines for all situation unless you are going for a topwater bite. Ask the spin guys what they are using and what depth etc and mimic with your fly choice. Experiment and don't be locked into one pattern. Even if you catch a fish or two, if the bite stops either switch patterns or move. Have an open mind and don't waste time untill are caching numbers of fish and also this can change hour by hour or day by day. Weather patterns wind direction can make fishing tough but keep your presentation changing untill you find what works. eratic fast strip. slow steady, you get the idea. flies can be deadly when you find the right combo. Good luck. S


----------

